# Toro 824



## Cdjacks1 (Feb 13, 2015)

I have an older toro 824 model 38080.
Having problems with power controls. I have to hold it in forward or reverse gears or it pops into reverse. Handle seems to have no tension on it. I was wondering if it could be the conical spring.
Don't know much about these your suggestions would be helpful.
Thanks Chris


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to the *Toro*-lair of SBF Chris!!!

it sounds like the spring below broke; same thing happened to me during the last storm...it's accessible / repairable through the belt-area on my '89 38080; just pop-off the belt cover.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum Cdjacks1. Here is a copy of the Toro service manual compliments of our moderator, Shryp, to help with the spring placement. Section 3-3 figure 75 shows the location as well as classiccats photo. The spring is Toro part number 11-4640 which I also had to replace last winter. I THINK it was a $10 part??

http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf


----------



## Cdjacks1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks guys for your help. It was a broken tension spring. Should have the part mid week and will give it a shot.
Thanks again


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Chris 

Glad it was something easy. Maybe post a photo of the old girl when you report back on how that spring is working for you ??


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Thats awesome!!!! Thanks for reporting back!!! There is another New toro 824 dude with the same problem...hopefully he sees your thread


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

sweet, this reminds me to fix mine, ive been using a bungee cord for a few years


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the paradise city. here in the ever beautiful frozen TUNDRA.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

still need to order the part this year


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

BUNGEE CORD :excl:, you've been watchin' too many of those DIY youtube videos. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

and its five years old and starting to dry rot. ill fix it right this year


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

43128 said:


> and its five years old and starting to dry rot. ill fix it right this year



Are you putting on a new heavy duty bungee cord ?? :goodjob:


----------

